# I'm bored...



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Looking for recommendations for a good advanced course. I'd like to increase my classic rock\blues rock skills. When it comes to this I'm pretty good but I've been primarily a country player and thats where my skill shine.
I'm just bored and want to make my time with my guitars mean more. When I'm not practicing\learning songs for bands I kind of just mindlessly noodle while posting shit on Internet guitar forums.
I'd like to get focused and not just ride along on what I learned the first 30 years of playing the guitar.
So, from a book, online resource, DVD what recommendations for increasing my skills? "Filling up my bag of tricks".


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Our own @dolphinstreet has many many lessons right up your alley, from beginner to quite advanced, I'm sure Robert would have some stuff for you. He posts many of his lessons here.



https://www.dolphinstreet.com/


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I highly recommend this one:





It helped me immensely, many years ago.

PDF on Scibd (The chord changes for "Revelation" aren't totally accurate, though. But it should be available in a fake book somewhere.)

Edit: Here's a set of changes for Revelation.


----------



## Schmart (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you ever looked at any of the TrueFire courses? You might find something there.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Why not actually find a good teacher? Having a lesson once a week really cuts down on procrastination.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

guitarman2 said:


> what recommendations for increasing my skills?


You won't fall short of instructional material online, between YT, True Fire, Book.... you have several life time of material. IME The most important things to successfully improve one skills is to know 'what' you want to improve.

Once your objective is clear, it's easier to identify a training practice or material that's going to yield results. Do you have an idea of what you want to improve by "rock/blues skills" ? Is this vocabulary ? technique ? If technique, to play what... ?


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Grab n Go said:


> I highly recommend this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with Robben . Revelation is not an easy one though especially if you want to play through the changes. Robben makes it look easy because...he's Robben.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Derek_T said:


> You won't fall short of instructional material online, between YT, True Fire, Book.... you have several life time of material. IME The most important things to successfully improve one skills is to know 'what' you want to improve.
> 
> Once your objective is clear, it's easier to identify a training practice or material that's going to yield results. Do you have an idea of what you want to improve by "rock/blues skills" ? Is this vocabulary ? technique ? If technique, to play what... ?


Generally I'd like to get more rock riffs in my repertoire.
On the theory side I'd like to strengthen my knowledge of triads.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

guitarman2 said:


> Generally I'd like to get more rock riffs in my repertoire.


For that I found transcribing to work well, especially if you take the time to understand what's happening harmonically and you don't just stay at a "where to put my finger" stage. Plus, it sticks much better than by learning it in a book.



guitarman2 said:


> On the theory side I'd like to strengthen my knowledge of triads.


If by "strengthen my knowledge" you mean better fretboard visualization I've had a couple of exercise I found quite useful:

1) Finding all the triads in one position. Start on the low E string and work your way through the diatonic triads but by staying at the same position on the neck. Then move to another position on the neck until you can do it anywhere on the neck.
That one is quite useful to switch arpeggios without having to jump all around the neck.

2) The other one is best explain by this video and help connecting all the different shape across the neck:





That should keep you busy for a while 

One important note, if you want new skills/ vocabulary/ technique... to come out in your improvisation and break out of your regular noodling (which I guess is your case looking at your OP) practicing this exercise is not enough.

Once you start to have some level of comfort with the new material, you have to try to make music with it, by looping a couple of chord for instance and restrict yourself to this material only.
IME this step is critical otherwise, people learn new material but when in the heat of the moment and improvising they don't have the time to think about "how" they could fit this new material, so they end up not using it.

So the ideal is to work on improvising with this material as an exercise, create lines... then it's going to come out more naturally.

Hope this is helpful


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Triads? This might help too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I find the dolphin street quick tutorials posted here to be well done. Plus he’s Canadian - I would check out that option.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> I find the dolphin street quick tutorials posted here to be well done. Plus he’s Canadian - I would check out that option.


Yeah I think I'm going to start there and with YouTube videos. I have a bit of an idea as to where I want to go with my learning. But eventually it might be a good idea to get an evaluation by a pro teacher that specializes in advanced students. I'm thinking more of a coaching\teacher kind of like what golf pros have. Someone that guides me and understands my playing and helps to identify my weaknesses. Even though I kind of know what my weaknesses are its good to get another set of eyes on it.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm a huge fan of the Jamey Aebersold jazz play-a-long series. Learning melodies over more complex chord progressions, and then learning to improvise over those more complex chord progressions will make both your country and rock playing more interesting.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

...it helps to remove clothing.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul M said:


> I'm a huge fan of the Jamey Aebersold jazz play-a-long series. Learning melodies over more complex chord progressions, and then learning to improvise over those more complex chord progressions will make both your country and rock playing more interesting.


Do you have a link?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I remember there are books called things like 100 Greatest Rock Riffs, but transcribing would be better.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the mention. Just wanted to point out that dolphinstreet is my old site and it's no longer updated. There are likely broken links here and there. My active site is Master Guitar Academy and I have lots of material on https://youtube.com/rotren 
Many thanks!


----------

